# FW-190 A6 JG 1 Wurger 'weiss 11'



## lordluud2 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well.. Since a few comments got me wondering about me 'artistic side', I figured i'd take the angle of a FW-190 from the IL2 game (got it myself, great game), and transform it into a Deelen, the one flown by Oblt. Georg Schott in his "Weiss 11".

Since just drawing from photographs isn't the way to go, I might give this a chance. I already ordered a nice (kinda expensive..) 1:32 scale FW-190 A8 so I don't have to deal with copyright and stuff.

But, my main question; could someone help me to get the markings of this aircraft? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2009)

Whats the matter, ur buddies over at ehanger dont have the answer??? Why dont u try using Google or Dogpile or any other search engine to search for some info???

Its very easy, heres a link:
Oblt. Georg Schott - Google Search

Wade Meyers is a member here, known as chicoartist, and he did a piece highlighting White 11, which is an A-6 not an A-8.......







Heres Tom Tullis work.....


----------



## Erich (Mar 5, 2009)

LL :

let me share with you some 45 years of artistic experience.....when you can afford it, via job or whatever you have as income, save your funds for good photo volumes covering the German Luftwaffe or the Allied side for aircraft. It will be your best bet, take the photos of several different angles and variations of camo and markings and make it truly your own original.
I don;t do A/c but I do landscapes in very detailed form, a Tree is a tree but then it's not, look at the variations of the leaf, bark, the skies-clouds and blue, greys. look at each season and so you should for your own drawing needs, maybe not highlight the fuselage and nose so much of an A/c but work on background as your center of eye interest and let the A/c move on the paper or canvas. If you are going to settle for profiles then that is the type of book you need to purchase and besides and certainly you were given advice from fellow ehangers, take the books purchased and read them for the historical text, your drawings/paintings will have more meat for you and the viewer ...........

E ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's Wades' work, no tracing paper in his inventory....














Why am I doing all this work for you??? U can just as easily search our Forum as I can... There is a tab at the top of the page called SEARCH.... If u dont know what that word means, look it up... It can be very useful for answering questions...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll second what Erich has written. As an aviation artist myself (published, and with original oils and pencil sketches sold, and hanging, worldwide,), I ALWAYS seek a story for each of my paintings. From there, I produce a (very) rough sketch, in order to give me an idea of how my visualisation of the scene will translate onto canvas; this 'rough' is used to discuss, with the client, such things as angles, lighting, movement etc. The next step is a detailed drawing, called 'the working drawing', which is how the finished picture should look, within about 95%. This is a fully-toned pencil sketch, normally to A3 size and, in it's own right, is a piece of individual artwork. Again, this is used to finalise details with the client, and to gain final approval, before putting brush to canvas.
Although I will consult photographs in order to ascertain fine details, placement of certain features and so on, they are only used as reference. If I don't have an actual aircraft to use as my model, which, of course, is rarely possible, especially for airborne subjects, then I use a model, normally to 1/32nd scale, which I can pose as required, in order to get the correct lighting angles, perspective etc.
It may well be that the original sketch for the working drawing is made using this model. Sometimes, but by no means always, this sketch, or at least the outline of the main subject, might be enlarged, in order that a trace of the OUTLINE can be made, for transfer onto the canvas. This is only the outline, and serves as the basis for the composition and perspective of the picture. The rest is down to me - drawing-in the basic curves, shapes etc, before painting the background, and then the subject(s).
Although I might be inspired by a photograph, or another painting or print, I never copy these, although I know of at least two occassions when artists have copied MY work.
Working this way, I know, and the VIEWER knows, that the work is totally original, done by hand, without any 'artificial' aids.


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 6, 2009)

LesofPrimus: I know Wade myself, and I have already seen his drawings and paintings. And if you where to do more research, tracing is involved (look at his beautifull B-17 drawing he recently made). But tracing on such a large size is more than okay. I must say he does lots of the details and stuff himself, and I admire him for that. 

And if you think I trace, fine, if you say so, I do.

That Tom Tullis work is great by the way, that is what I was searching for. I could not see everything clearly on Wade's art, thats why I asked for some more references.

And why the sarcasm? I am doing my best here, taking you people's advice even though I did little to nothing wrong. I would say just help me improve. I stay polite, maybe you should too.


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2009)

I would love to see some of your work, Terry and Erich!
I'm a landscape artist myself, painting mostly in oils and watercolours, but also sketch trains, cars and animals for people.


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 6, 2009)

Airframes: Would you mind showing me your work? I am always interested in seeing other people's work.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2009)

There are a few examples in a thread from about five months ago, I think under the title of 'Airframes' Paintings'. However, if this can't be found, I'd be happy to posr a couple of examples.


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 6, 2009)

I found them, lookin' good. I tried oil painting for the first time a few days ago.. Man it's hard! Really different than drawing. Getting the correct colors ain't easy as well.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 6, 2009)

> I stay polite, maybe you should too.








I am not a polite person, nor do I need ur fu*kin advice on how I, a 42 year old former Navy SEAL, need to behave from some snot nosed tracer....

U decide to talk down to me one more fu*kin time and ur gone from this site... As a matter of fact, thats twice u've talked sh!t to a Moderator... Ive had enough of ur sh!t... This is ur last warning to either accept what u get here with a grain of salt and grow thicker skin or Im banning ur ass......

DO U UNDERSTAND?????


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oeh, Navy SEAL, no wonder.

You may ban me if you like, just shows YOU need a thicker skin if you can't handle comments from some snot snosed tracer. 

Sad we need to go down this path though. It's a nice forum, no doubt about that.

I guess this will be my final goodbye. So thanks for everyone who supported me.

Oh yes, I am in the army as well btw. F-16 weapon systems engineer. Great job 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 6, 2009)

> Oeh, Navy SEAL, no wonder.


And what the fu*k does that mean as*hole???

Well, since I went over to ehanger and read some of the sh!t u wrote, I am gonna ban u.... Heres a sample....

They are a bunch of children, that's right. I stay polite, and I even follow some of their advice, but gaining a littlebit of respect? Not at all. 

See u in the afterlife.........


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2009)

Can I make a point that wasn't brought up here or the other thread?

Lord, it don't matter if you drew them or copied them. It don't matter if you traced, photoshopped or even erased the owner's name and put yours on.

Its just that IF there is something illegal going on, its not just you that goes down with the ship, this site does too.

And Les and Eric and all the rest of us ain't gonna let that happen. There is a high BS alarm here and we make no apologies.

Nice drawing. Good artwork.

But not here.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 6, 2009)

He aint gonna hear u Chris, he's gone....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2009)

oh well......


----------



## evangilder (Mar 7, 2009)

lordluud2 said:


> Oeh, Navy SEAL, no wonder.



No wonder what? I happen to know this man and can tell you when the fit hits the shan, you want him on YOUR side.


lordluud2 said:


> You may ban me if you like, just shows YOU need a thicker skin if you can't handle comments from some snot snosed tracer.


Looks like the banning has already been done, and for good reason. Mouthing off to moderators and administrators of any website is asking for trouble...DUH!


lordluud2 said:


> Sad we need to go down this path though. It's a nice forum, no doubt about that.


If you really believed that then you wouldn't be talking trash about this site on ehangar. 


lordluud2 said:


> I guess this will be my final goodbye. So thanks for everyone who supported me.


Another load of crap. Final goodbye, my ass. That is why you have triggered the multiple ID alert not once, but TWICE. You don't know when to stop, do you.


lordluud2 said:


> Oh yes, I am in the army as well btw. F-16 weapon systems engineer. Great job 8)



Yeah, sure, we believe that.  After saying you have only been doing your "art" for about a year, posting a painting that you allegedly did at 10, with a young boy doing it. So which is it, are you a young kid getting started in drawing and painting, or are you really older and full of crap?

You see, we caught on to you early and have watched you dig yourself a substantial hole that you couldn't climb out of.

My biggest advice to you would be to be HONEST first off. Regardless of how old you are, take a business ethics class. You're going to need it.


----------

